# Wonderful Aire Di Sosta



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've 'uploaded' details of a 'new' Aire Di Sosta in the small village of Rapolano Terme - halfway between Siena & Perugia in Tuscony Italy . . . its "awaiting" being ok'd . . what I couldn't do is actually add the GPS [an awful complicated procedure], 
anyway, until the Sosta is added to MHF listings I'll just post the GPS here:- N43.292918 / E11.607885 
[N43deg 17mins 33.87sec / E36deg 36mins 29.32sec]

ps/ if anyone can talk me through adding the GPS all the better


----------

